# Help with... ball possession.



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Will she retrieve something other than a tennis ball? If so, establish the retrieve and drop it behavior with a less valuable behavior and then move up to the all mighty tennis ball.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Can you get her to at least sit in front of you with the ball in her mouth? If so....use one hand on her collar, one to reach for the ball, and then lightly step on her toes on one foot.

It works for ours! :lol:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It is was too late at night. I came in here thinking bail possession what is that? You got two great answer here though.


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Heheh!
FlyingQuizini- I will definitely try that. It sounds like it would work. She is much less possessive in the house. 

Ardeagold- Not always... if you're holding the ball up she MAY sit, but she rarely sits when she has the ball unfortunately.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Treats will work too. Trade for a more valuable possession (ie, food). LITTLE treats tho! Not enough to chew! (Charlee Bears are great for this)

I've found that sometimes when I try to get them to retrieve something else, or another ball, they'll keep the one they have...and go chasing after the other one. Then they have two they won't give up.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Will she give up one ball for another? Bounce it in front of her to get her attention and then swap it out.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm listening, my boy does the same thing..he'll fetch it, bring it just close enough to tease me with, and then when i go for it he jets LOL


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Zack is the same way...i give him a treat before i throw it, then he comes back and gives me the ball, cause he knows i have treats. I do not give him treats everytime he brings me back the ball....i do it every other time.
I can see when he had enough of fetching...he'll just look at the ball.
I also tried throwing another ball, but that didnt work for us.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

What if you use 2 tennis balls? Throw one, and use the other to show her when you give a drop it command, or give command. Keep doing it over and over, she'll get the hint


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie doesn't like to drop his tennis ball either. I tried trading him for treats. He'll definitely drop the ball for a treat, but then he won't go fetch it if I throw it again. He plops his butt down in front of me and runs through his repertoire of tricks hoping I'll give him another treat. He's the very definition of a food motivated dog.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

mdoats said:


> Rookie doesn't like to drop his tennis ball either. I tried trading him for treats. He'll definitely drop the ball for a treat, but then he won't go fetch it if I throw it again...


I've found this to be very typical behavior when 'treat trading' is employed... one reason it doesn't always work on every dog... however it does work for some.


To the OP and everyone else...
Its important you NEVER go to or chase your dog... otherwise its you who end up being trained and everything escalates from there into a game of 'let me take something of value for you then you can chase me forever'... not a fun game for the human. If your dog will not bring it all the way to you, you must be very strong and resist your impulses to catch and throttle your pup... instead simply turn your back and if necessary walk away into the house... end of game, you won. However it really wasn't a lot of fun for either of you. I'm curious as to the ages of the dogs who are playing the 'catch me' game... most dogs (retrievers) give it a try some time between 6-months and a year of age... I'd say this is very normal. If you resist chasing your puppy eventually your pup will grow through and out of this phase. I personally make it a rule of mine to NEVER chase a puppy for anything, instead I always run the other way while calling for puppy (a young puppy will always chase you if you are running away) and when puppy gets older I play a game whenever s/he's off-leash where anytime s/he is not paying attention to me I go and hide behind a tree or bush or run around a corner and it becomes hide-n-seek with my dog always seeking me. They absolutely love this game and it re-enforces the proper roles in the pack hierarchy. I often throw a ball for them to chase (fetch) and use the opportunity this provides for when their backs are to me, to run and hide in a really good place. Once they have the ball they immediately start to 'seek' my hiding place. Of the last 3 dogs I've owned, this is the number one funnest game ever for them. I might suggest you give it a try also... you might wish to give a treat each time you get 'found' in the beginning just to start the fun aspect of the game (though I've never used any treats myself). Do start with easy hiding places and even let your dog 'cheat' by making sure s/he catches a quick glimpse of you dashing behind something. As your dog's skills get better you can start playing the game in earnest because it eventually does become a real contest to keep from being immediately found.

So to sum it all up: I suggest playing fetch in the house or some other small enclosed area where your dog is sure to bring the ball back for now. When you go out for unleashed walks in the country or park etc, start to play hide-n-seek and once the basics have been set in your dog's mind you can begin combining the game together with fetch. When you do take fetching outdoors start by throwing the ball and then quickly hiding and call just once to your dog (as a hint), when pup finds you jump for joy and pop out a treat for him... he WILL drop the ball in delight and you're set up to play it again. Only caution I have for you is to get in shape, it is quite physical to sprint to a hiding place over and over again... but it is good exercise for you and isn't that part of why we own a sporting breed.


----------

